# problem with 18" 3/8" pro doozy stipple



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi all. My name is Giancarlo (or JOHN) from the Toronto area, Canada.

Would have liked to post a better introduction in the intro section bur I've run into a sort of immediate problem.

Basically following Jack Pauhl's usage of the 18" roller, I've bEen able to increase production immensely. However I find I am not able to get as smooth a finish as I can with a 9.5" 3/8" microfiber. Is it possible? Do I need to thin the paint or something. I feel like to acheive the same effect with the 18" I would have to backroll over sections with an almost dry roller to pull paint off, which would give me those glare lines you get with natural sunlight.

Anyways, the customers for this job are super picky. My biggest job so far (just started my business last march), and the wife is only happy with the one ceiling I rolled with the small 9.5 " roller (I only used it because there were to many potlights and 18" was too bulky). Now I'm going to have to sand and re roll all ceilings with the puny roller. Not to mentiom I based the job off man hours, and now that the smaller roller will have to be used for everything, looks like I will make less momoney. Might have to try and find some non sketchy painters through kajiji, as this job just became longer and I'm a one man show.

Anyways, sorry for the oscar length speech, you can start playing the music now. 

Ps. I use a 3/8" 18" and I can't acheive the right finish, and I just ordered a box of 18" 1/2" pro doozy rollers throught the paintstore! Lol. Maybe the finish is possible and its just me, don't know.

Pps. I'm using BM waterborn paint over superspec latex enamel promer sealer. Thanks!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We pretty much only use microfibers now. 5/16 SW contractor covers.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use 18" 3/8 rollers almost daily and never have any issues, We don't use the Pro Doo z We use Purdy. We do have to use 9" on some older homes as the walls are never true.
Myself I have never really liked the Pro Doo z


----------



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

Interesting so I'm not totally nuts after all. Appreciate the input guys. Does sherwin williams make them in 18"? Ihavnt seen them. And cd painting is it the purdy white dove you use? 

I can see what you both mean about the 3/8 and 5/16 nap. I don't know how jack does it with half inch pro doozy. Maybe knockdown walls but flat I just can't do.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Honestly he is probably more worried about production than a higher quality wall finish. 

It could also be the paint he is using.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gin D. said:


> Interesting so I'm not totally nuts after all. Appreciate the input guys. Does sherwin williams make them in 18"? Ihavnt seen them. And cd painting is it the purdy white dove you use?
> 
> I can see what you both mean about the 3/8 and 5/16 nap. I don't know how jack does it with half inch pro doozy. Maybe knockdown walls but flat I just can't do.


Yes as long the paint store has them in stock. If not E&J is my next choice.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Arroworthy 18" microfibers are my favorite. In 1/2. I rarely use 3/8. I do smooth stuff 99% of the time, thank god, and it comes out great, even level 5 stuff.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> Arroworthy 18" microfibers are my favorite. In 1/2. I rarely use 3/8. I do smooth stuff 99% of the time, thank god, and it comes out great, even level 5 stuff.


I never heard of those rollers I just did a quick search and found them on here.
http://professionalpaintproducts.com/arroworty-microfiber.aspx

That's not a bad case price I may have to get some and try them out.


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

I like the purdy Colossus 18" rollers and never had issues with the SW Contractor series either.


----------



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

Kdpaimt paint, cd paint ya microfibres rock. I wasn't able to find them in 18" at the paintstore.com. That's cool you found them I'll check that link out. Still think I need to stick to 3/8 though. 1/2 is still a great finish with microfiber but for really picky customers I feel like I'd have to dry roll to get the same finish. Where do you get your 18's kd paint? Cd paint if you havnt tried microfiber I think once you try you won't go back.

Mrrarloo i'll have he to check the colossus out. 

Man you all must have some nice smart phones, I find it hard to be on here and get s**t done on the job. Guess that's how it is when you're a one man show. Thanks again for the replies


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

This is the link- 

http://professionalpaintproducts.com/arroworty-microfiber.aspx


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gin D. said:


> Kdpaimt paint, cd paint ya microfibres rock. I wasn't able to find them in 18" at the paintstore.com. That's cool you found them I'll check that link out. Still think I need to stick to 3/8 though. 1/2 is still a great finish with microfiber but for really picky customers I feel like I'd have to dry roll to get the same finish. Where do you get your 18's kd paint? Cd paint if you havnt tried microfiber I think once you try you won't go back.
> 
> Mrrarloo i'll have he to check the colossus out.
> 
> Man you all must have some nice smart phones, I find it hard to be on here and get s**t done on the job. Guess that's how it is when you're a one man show. Thanks again for the replies


We do use microfiber roller on top end homes, some homes it's not needed, like rentals, or apartments.
I use the 3/8 only 1/2 on heavy textured ceilings.
i have a smart phone but I am smart enough to not look on PT while working. I am way to busy to be on PT all day. Plus my smart phone isn't reall smart with voice to text or gmail voice messages.


----------



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We do use microfiber roller on top end homes, some homes it's not needed, like rentals, or apartments.
> I use the 3/8 only 1/2 on heavy textured ceilings.
> i have a smart phone but I am smart enough to not look on PT while working. I am way to busy to be on PT all day. Plus my smart phone isn't reall smart with voice to text or gmail voice messages.


I hear you. People are so helpful on this site, but once I started actually posting I thought "where does very one find the time?!" Ya on account of e smart phones I am for once thinking about spending top dollar for an iPhone, just because of the camera. Need a good camera to build a portfolio. Either that or just buy a camera on it so. I havn't even tried voice to text or gmail messages, your ahead of me! Lol take care


----------



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> This is the link-
> 
> http://professionalpaintproducts.com/arroworty-microfiber.aspx


Thanks.

Figures, they don't ship to Canada. Time to get creative...


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

kdpaint said:


> Arroworthy 18" microfibers are my favorite. In 1/2. I rarely use 3/8. I do smooth stuff 99% of the time, thank god, and it comes out great, even level 5 stuff.


Never used one over level 5, but I have had no problems with the 1/2" either.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya, it's the same. 1/2" just holds more paint. If you use it like a mop, it will look like you used a mop. Technique is a beautiful thing. So are microfiber covers. I don't get a single bit more stipple with a 1/2 than with a 3/8", which is why I don't use 3/8" anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> Ya, it's the same. 1/2" just holds more paint. If you use it like a mop, it will look like you used a mop. Technique is a beautiful thing. So are microfiber covers. I don't get a single bit more stipple with a 1/2 than with a 3/8", which is why I don't use 3/8" anymore :thumbsup:


Its true, technique IS what makes a painter a painter. Good tools are only an accent to the skill. I also find by the time I've rolled all the paint out of the 1/2", the previous section has started drying. Easy for me to keep a wet edge with 3/8". I donlt really thin paint, only on my first cut sometimes. I probably don't have the technique down though. All I learned from the painters I worked for was prepwork. My boss would tell me to press the roller down as hard as I could and squeeze the paint out lol. Hackjob. A lot of the painting skills I've had to learn my self. Used to dry roll without knowing it. Just now learning the importance of milimeter build on paint for optimum leveling, thinning trim paint a little to eliminate brushmarks. It IS possible to get good at something without a teacher, but it takes a LOT more time and WORK. Prob is no good contractr would give me any guidance now that I have my own biz, cuz I'm "competition." Did find one guy actually willing to help. Then I searched him up and found out he was a minivan masterbator exiled from a city. Gotta love rthe shady trade of painters. Rant over. Later man!


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Gin D. said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Figures, they don't ship to Canada. Time to get creative...


Pintar based out of Mississauga makes a 18" microfiber. They produce a nice finish, but don't last very long. Check with a dealer or call them directly.
Btw, I think they are affiliated with Arroworthy or work together.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Gin D. said:


> I've bEen able to increase production immensely. However I find I am not able to get as smooth a finish as I can with a 9.5" 3/8" microfiber.


It boils down to this. Do you want production, or quality? Because the two generally don't mix well. Pick one and go with it.


----------



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

STAR said:


> Pintar based out of Mississauga makes a 18" microfiber. They produce a nice finish, but don't last very long. Check with a dealer or call them directly.
> Btw, I think they are affiliated with Arroworthy or work together.


Star, thanks a lot. I actually have some 9" pintar microfibers now, didn't realize they were based out od missisauga. That helps a ton. Are you from around this neck of the woods too?


----------



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> It boils down to this. Do you want production, or quality? Because the two generally don't mix well. Pick one and go with it.


Ya fair enough, I guess that's one of many lessons to learn on this journey. It's tough being a one man show because depending on the circumstances, quality is always a great thing, but expedeience and minimizaing disruption for homeowner is also a selling point or a pain point depending on how long it takes. If I had a crew I probably wouldn't be as obsessed with getting more prodiction. But at the end of the day the quality of the product is what creates buzz and referalls I guess.

I do mainly reidential repaints. I'm guessing when it comes to painting to sell, new construction or apartment/rentals customers may want to save on "quality for production". From my own experience so far, I personally am incomfortable with leaving my name on anything that is not quality. The product speaks, actions speak louder than words, as thye say


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Gin D. said:


> Star, thanks a lot. I actually have some 9" pintar microfibers now, didn't realize they were based out od missisauga. That helps a ton. Are you from around this neck of the woods too?


I'm based in Toronto. I generally work on new custom homes, residential repaints and commercial. Hope to see you around


----------



## Gin D. (Sep 22, 2012)

STAR said:


> I'm based in Toronto. I generally work on new custom homes, residential repaints and commercial. Hope to see you around


Ya man, for sure! Don't know how to PM or any of that stuff, but if you or any other local guys on this site wanted to grab a coffee or a beer, we should do it.

I'm currently living in Hamilton, but will "chase a dollar" as I need to build a customer base and can't be picky. Gone as far as Keswick, Richmond Hill, Oakville... 

Ya let me know if your up for it though, cheers!


----------

